# QUEBEC help



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello,

I just read in agents column that there is NO IELTS, NO French Knowledge required to apply for Quebec PR. is the agent fooling people or its the fact.

Secondly, how long the Quebec PR process is taking.

Thanks


----------



## VisaWise (May 23, 2011)

Are you talking about the Quebec-selected Skilled Workers program? 

If yes and that you intend to claim points for language ability, you have to submit your english and french tests results in order for your application to be processed. You have to know at last a bit of French to be accepted.

Processing times depend on the country from which you will send your application.

VisaWise | Immigration Consultancy
OISC Registered Immigration Advisers
London, United Kingdom


----------



## RobMc (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi,
We applied in Oct 2010 (we are Irish but were living in Jamaica at the time for a contract), through the Canadian Embassy in Mexico (at the time it was the hub). We received an email in Jan 2011 to say that they were drawing down the relevant fees and would revert within the next 10 months... Radio silence since then.
I rang the embassy and they would only say that they were very busy and it could be 2-3 months more but I got the impression that this could easily be 4-6 months more, etc. Online site says Mexico average processing time is 9 months...
Rob


----------

